# 1950 Schwinn Panther



## Rollo (Apr 19, 2018)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/1950-schwinn-panther-ft-fs/6565787662.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 19, 2018)




----------

